# Update---Wayne, NJ --IM SPITTING NAILS



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh NO...that is so sad. Will one of the families still take Molly? She needs get out of there.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

It wouldn't hurt to try to contact the adopter to see how the golden is doing. Chances are, if she is doing that badly, the family may be apt to return her to the shelter or take Molly in as well. I would be upset as well...


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Horrible, makes my heart sad. Particularly that you had 2 families that would have taken them both. Poor girls....


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

With our shelter, it's the volunteers that have a harder time with paired dogs being adopted separate. The dogs tend to do quite well and/or really don't mind but the volunteers can get very very distressed. In my experience dogs tend to be better off adopted separately than together for a variety of reasons.

Best of luck to the other dog,


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bill*

BILL

I agree-contact the shelter and tell them if they bring her back to contact you right away as you have 2 families that will adopt them both.

If Molly is doing terribly, I wouldn't be surprised that the Golden Girl is too!

I have to say it's clear that they don't want Molly, so that is not the place for her to be.


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

Why wouldnt they let you in? I just hope that Ginger's new family is worth it? They better be the best family going... Will any of those families take Molly without Ginger?
I really am so sorry about this, Bill. Not terribly surprised when you said they never called you back... 






WLR said:


> They split them up !!! They NEVER called me back Saturday even after I offered a cash incentive to take Molly.
> The worker there this morning couldnt let me in but she said Molly is terrified. I actually as of last night had 2 familys that would have taken them both. I AM SO PISSED RIGHT NOW.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I am so very sorry for you and Molly and ginger. Sometimes rescue is heartbreaking. I hope Molly finds a great home quickly and gets over her loss.

I think it will be harder for you than for her.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Wlr*

WLR

You did everything right! Now we have to try to find Molly a home, or maybe the family will return Ginger if she is depressed without Molly!!


----------



## WLR (May 11, 2008)

I actually emailed Molly's picture to a co-worker who lost one of their dogs last month.
Maybe......


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

Bill,

What is the story with Max?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cham*

Cham

Maybe emlg. Bill would be better and quicker.


----------

